# Swinn bicycle 1955 Black Phantom



## Marine Electric (Sep 24, 2019)

This belong to anyone here?  I've tried to contact the seller via eBay a few times to get additional pics and info but got no response.  If it's the real deal, I'm interested -- and I'm local.  But something seems screwy here....I just don't know what it is?


*Swinn(sic) bicycle 1955 Black Phantom *
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=323284015961


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2019)

I see a whole lotta repo stuff going on there.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 24, 2019)

It's a 1995


----------



## Marine Electric (Sep 24, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> It's a 1995




I have no expertise here -- what tips you off so easily?


----------



## phantom (Sep 24, 2019)

The seller is a 0  feedback.......One picture ? says it's a 55 restored to original condition. I blew up the pic as far as I could and it looks like a centennial brake arm. The stem on the repros is usually up high like that one. Rubber grips. I'm like 99% in the repro camp.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 24, 2019)

I have seen the 1995 reissue black phantom sell for more money the an original real deal phantom. I am not sure why, but it has happened on several occasions.


----------



## phantom (Sep 24, 2019)

oskisan said:


> I have seen the 1995 reissue black phantom sell for more money the an original real deal phantom. I am not sure why, but it has happened on several occasions.



A lot of boomers want to ride a shiney Phantom. They don't want the expense of a restoration or not even sure how to go about one. They don't mind spending up to $1,500 for a repro vs buying an original for $700 + that really needs everything redone. Whether it's a 55 or 95 could mean nothing to them. Frankly to the non purist the only difference I see in them is a 36 year span. Why do you think so many get parted out? Sure, you can have an original 49-59 frame and load it with repro parts. A little hypocritical to me but I don't begrudge anyone on how they want to spend their money.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 24, 2019)

I thought the reissue phantoms were bringing in around $2k... I could be wrong about that number though as I havent bought another phantom in over 25 years, especially after they repopped them and a lot of us guys lost a lot of money on orig phantom and krate parts.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 24, 2019)

Marine Electric said:


> I have no expertise here -- what tips you off so easily?



Old style fork pre-55 is used in 95 repo and all the chromed parts appear repo quality. Yet every thing's new is the 1st clue.
The cincher on a 95 black phantom is; the frame is embossed. The bottom bracket, under bike,  serial numbers and  embossed 1895-1995.

BTW,

<<<<< That's a 55

..


----------



## Marine Electric (Sep 24, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> Old style fork pre-55 is used in 95 repo and all the chromed parts appear repo quality. Yet every thing's new is the 1st clue.
> The cincher on a 95 black phantom is; the frame is embossed. The bottom bracket, under bike,  serial numbers and  embossed 1895-1995.
> 
> BTW,
> ...




Thanks for sharing your expertise.  Here's another one I'm looking at - what say you about this one?


----------



## John G04 (Sep 24, 2019)

Marine Electric said:


> Thanks for sharing your expertise.  Here's another one I'm looking at - what say you about this one?
> 
> View attachment 1068896




That one looks mostly original, think its a 58 or 59


----------



## phantom (Sep 24, 2019)

That is a super looking 59. One of the nicest I have seen in a while. Can you PM re: that bike if you don't go for it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2019)

One of the cleanest '59s (last year Phantom) I've seen as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 24, 2019)

Here’s a 51 iv been thinking of getting out in the sun and posting it on the Cabe just haven’t had time , she’s beautiful 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 24, 2019)

Here’s some with a little more light 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marine Electric (Sep 24, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s some with a little more light




Sweet ride!!  Looks like a 3-speed?  I did not know...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 24, 2019)

Marine Electric said:


> Sweet ride!! Looks like a 3-speed? I did not know...




It’s a later ND 2 speed Twin Streak. Shifts like butter even with 200lbs on the pedals. No rattling just smooth sailing [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 24, 2019)

YES, MAYBE STURMEY ARCHER 3 SPEED!
I HAVE SEEN ONE ON AN ORIGINAL DEALER BIKE BACK IN THE DAY '49-'55+.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 24, 2019)

WES PINCHOT said:


> YES, MAYBE STURMEY ARCHER 3 SPEED!
> I HAVE SEEN ONE ON AN ORIGINAL DEALER BIKE BACK IN THE DAY '49-'55+.




It came on the bike, I bought this bike over 15yrs ago in Central Texas, this old guy took it in for service every year since new kept it in his living room. It still lives inside.As for the 2 speed the only thing I have seen for dating the twin steak is advertising ads here on the Cabe . I really like the way it performs so I left it on . The seat is amazing never seen a better one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 24, 2019)

Marine Electric said:


> This belong to anyone here?  I've tried to contact the seller via eBay a few times to get additional pics and info but got no response.  If it's the real deal, I'm interested -- and I'm local.  But something seems screwy here....I just don't know what it is?
> 
> 
> *Swinn(sic) bicycle 1955 Black Phantom *
> ...





Definitely a reproduction  95'


----------



## Marine Electric (Jul 25, 2020)

Marine Electric said:


> This belong to anyone here?  I've tried to contact the seller via eBay a few times to get additional pics and info but got no response.  If it's the real deal, I'm interested -- and I'm local.  But something seems screwy here....I just don't know what it is?
> 
> 
> *Swinn(sic) bicycle 1955 Black Phantom *
> ...




Somebody got hosed!!

This bike was already Identified by users here, who are in-the-know, as a replica/reproduction despite it being advertised as a "1955."  Somebody on ebay paid $2 GRAND for it!















						Swinn bicycle 1955 Black Phantom   | eBay
					

Classic 1955 Schwinn  Black phantom bicycle restored to original condition. Beautiful bike!



					rover.ebay.com
				




I guess there really IS a sucker born every minute.


:eek:


----------



## 1motime (Jul 25, 2020)

Someone might be in for a BIG surprise when they open the box!  After all this time seller still has 0 feedback.  No other items for sale.  He made his and is gone!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 25, 2020)

Maybe the guy got year mixed up, it's not 55, has old style springer and the 95 repop is 52 replica.

It is odd that anybody would bid it up, especially seller claiming it's been restored.

Yet, apparently, he's got the restoration 'tools' Hint: dust rags, hanging on the bike..


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2020)

1motime said:


> Someone might be in for a BIG surprise when they open the box!  After all this time seller still has 0 feedback.  No other items for sale.  He made his and is gone!




It was for local pick up and I see no mention that the seller would deal with a shipping situation. The deal might not have been completed once the buyer hopefully figured out what it is when picking it up.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 25, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> It was for local pick up and I see no mention that the seller would deal with a shipping situation. The deal might not have been completed once the buyer hopefully figured out what it is when picking it up.



If it was local pickup it is not always cash in hand.  Maybe payment was done through Paypal.  Then the hassle of getting a refund.  Along with being right in front of a stranger who might not want to give money back.  Could get a bit awkward don't you agree?

Or the buyer is so happy with his beautifully restored 55 that he just pedaled away.......


----------



## spoker (Jul 25, 2020)

the 2 best phantoms-red 49 and red 59!!!!


----------



## phantom (Jul 25, 2020)

spoker said:


> the 2 best phantoms-red 49 and red 59!!!!



No argument here....I would step up to the moon for an original pristine 59 red.


----------

